# Broadway House Holiday Park



## 112433 (May 19, 2008)

Well the wife , daughter and dog are sat out in the overdue sunshine, lovely.

Been in to Cheddar Gorge most of the day and now sat chillin contemplating getting the bbq fired up...

Lets hope the weather stays like this for another few weeks!

Chenti


----------

